# Anyone have MAW parts?



## bricycle (Oct 19, 2018)

Need carb throttle slide assy and exhaust


----------



## Berini (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi Bricycle, It is not that I have the MAW parts, but I know were to get them, import is required tough.
Myself, I am looking for some Endor Pixie parts, you can get back to me direct by writing to                 gasteveld@outlook.com 
 John.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks John, putting feelers out in case the original owner comes up empty. (Paid for complete motor assy)


----------

